
Android devices communicating with Google servers almost 90 times per hour - clumsysmurf
https://www.digit.in/internet/researchers-reveal-android-devices-communicating-with-google-servers-almost-90-times-per-hour-43077.html
======
totalZero
Good to know that Google doesn't respect location permissions. I've been an
android user since my iphone 3gs broke, but I think my next device will be an
iPhone. It's too bad, as I like Android.

